# 48ft Match Head Hit Surprised It Did Not Light



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Hmmm ripped off i think will have another go in a few days alot of rain and thunder storms over lincolnshire in the next few days . on video you will see me take a walk to see who is the other side of the hedge, I heard a couple of foreigners near my sons car seconds earlier and could hear footsteps when I got near the hedge. their are around 20 of them homeless and resort to stealing so they can buy more drink and get drunk they were offered free transport home months ago but would not go. they have just over the last couple of weeks started taking them to court and deporting them as all they do is get drunk abuse people and start fights with locals who go into town, can't wait till they have got them all out nothing but trouble.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Nice shooting!! The matches must be wet from all the rain. Otherwise, they would have lit for sure









Keep up the great shooting...love the vids.

Todd


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Meh, would be more impressive if you were blindfolded.

. . .


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Dayhiker said:


> Meh, would be more impressive if you were blindfolded.
> 
> . . .


I will give it a go just for you


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great shooting!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Next time, I'm sure!


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

[sub]great shot even though it did not light, better luck next time[/sub]


----------

